# Revell '57 Chevy Black Widow



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm glad they added this section to the forum.Here's my Black Widow


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Very nice, can we see under the hood? Please? Also what kind of mileage does it get?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sure! Not sure about the milage.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

What's your source for realistic looking plug wires?

Googling I came up with a great site for another black widow kit. link


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I haven AMT '57 Bel air kit that came with plug wires as well as the photoetched grill.


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

Looks good! :thumbsup: Does it have the six lug wheels?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

yep


----------

